# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Vendo Productos deshidratados

## Oscar Yance

Vendo cantidades de productos deshidratados tales como el Olluco, papa, ajos, cebolla, perejil, culantro, Aguaymanto y mucho mas, con diversas presentaciones, como en polvo, hojuelas, etc. contactar al correo.Temas similares: Artículo: Existen oportunidades de exportar frutas y vegetales deshidratados a Unión Europea Artículo: Mangos deshidratados peruanos tienen mejor cotización que los de México Vendo productos deshidratados Vendo linea completa para procesar deshidratados Vendo o transpaso planta alimentos deshidratados

----------


## tradexbiz

Por favro hagame llegar una lista de los productos q tiene , los precios de referencia y alguna otra informacion importante. 
Saludos 
Hector Espinoza hespinoza@tradexbiz.com

----------


## Oscar Yance

Gracias por responder, toda la informacion solicitada se lo envié a su correo de referencia, cualquier otra consulta no dude en contactarnos. 
Oscar Y.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias por responder, toda la informacion solicitada se lo envié a su correo de referencia, cualquier otra consulta no dude en contactarnos. 
> Oscar Y.

 Hola Oscar: 
Quería recomendarte -por el bien del foro y de tus productos deshidratados- que subas toda la información que tengas al respecto en este tema. De esa manera, los usuarios del foro van a poder contar con información útil y tu tema va a ser mucho más atractivo o interesante. Además, no tendrían que solicitarte la información nuevamente y el foro te podría servir para atender consultas más puntuales...¿me explico? 
Mientras más informacíón publiques acerca de tus productos y servicios, más probabilidades tendrás de conseguir respuestas que terminen concretándose en un negocio. 
De todas formas, todos los usuarios son libres de publicar la información que deseen, pero creo que te sería útil subir esa misma información en este tema, para bien del foro y de tus productos deshidratados. Si tienes problemas para subir la información, me puedes decir y yo te asisto. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------


## Oscar Yance

Perfecto, gracias por la sugerencia; actualizaremos la informacion para todos entonces.

----------


## sergio guerrero dulanto

Hola, mi nombre es Sergio Guerrero y me interesaria saber cuales son los precios que manejas y cantidades ... enviar respuesta a: solysombraperu@gmail.com o a traves del foro.
Gracias
SERGIO

----------


## Oscar Yance

Buen dia Sergio, nosotros tenemos diversidad de productos, en la linea de verduras, especies, frutas, tuberculos, de los cuales resaltan los siguientes: 
-Olluco Deshidratado en Hojuelas
-Perejil Deshidratado estrujado o en polvo
-Culantro Deshidratado estrujado o en polvo
-Zanahoria deshidratada en Hojuelas
-Poro Deshidratado estrujado 
Todos ellos en los precios entre los 18.00 a S/. 25.00 por Kg, segun las cantidades y frecuencia de la compra, y en cuanto a las cantidades manejamos volumenes en promedio de 5 Tn al mes para cada producto. 
Saludos.

----------


## juanhs

*  Hola Oscar,m nombre es Juan Hernandez y quisiera que me expliques como son tus envases y embalaje, que certificaciones tienen tus productos,si son orgánicos o no, ademas quisiera me indiques tus condiciones de comercialización, enviame tu E-mail y tu dirección para una comunicación mas fluida .Mi correo es  juanhs_44@yahoo.es* *  Cordiales saludos.*

----------


## sergio guerrero dulanto

Hola Fierolla, gracias por contactarte conmigo. Para 2000 kg de aguaymanto deshidratado seria un aproximado de s/.15,000.00. Si tienes una duda por favor contactarte conmigo via: delbrujo@gmail.com.
Gracias
SERGIO

----------


## Marita

Hola Oscar: 
Del mismo modo que Hector, también estoy interesada en tus productos. Necesito mayor información como precios y presentaciones. Eres exportador o proveedor local?. 
Saludos
Marita mcastillo@lal.com.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Oscar: 
> Del mismo modo que Hector, también estoy interesada en tus productos. Necesito mayor información como precios y presentaciones. Eres exportador o proveedor local?. 
> Saludos
> Marita mcastillo@lal.com.pe

  
Hola Marita: 
¿Sigues interesada en productos deshidratados?... Te comento que recién me he sentado a ver el material que recopilé en la Feria Expoalimentaria 2010, y tengo algunos proveedores de productos deshidatrados que se ven interesantes. Por lo que veo, existe de todo deshidratado, así que me gustaría saber qué estás buscando específicamente para ver si puedo conseguirte alguna buena cotización. 
También he visto productores de cebolla blanca, y empresas fabricadoras de máquinas para la agroindustria, pero no he tenido tiempo de llamar a los proveedores o de pasarte el dato para que pidas las cotizaciones respectivas. Te confieso que tampoco he conversado con mi tío acerca del proceso de empaque de chirimoyas, pero la cuestión es que tengo el contacto de muchos proveedores de distintos productos de interés para los mercados internacionales, así que confírmame los productos que estás buscando en la actualidad para ayudarte, que ya me organicé un poco mejor con la información que tenía. 
Saludos

----------


## naturalfoodperu

Hola Oscar,
Estoy interesado en encontrar productos deshidratdos. 
Enviame la informacion respectiva a mi correo. naturalfoodperu@gmail.com

----------


## Mensch

Estimado Sr. Yance: 
Debido al interés mostrado por sus productos -especialmente aguaymanto deshidratado-, solicitamos amablemente servirse cotizarnos conforme a un requerimiento de 2 TM puesto en Lima, amén de su tiempo de entrega y las condiciones en que se haría. 
Sin más por el momento y esperando vernos favorecidos con su respuesta, 
Jonas Cabezudo Sanchez
General Manager
CABDES E.I.R.L.
Calle Surinam 152 Urb. Sta. Patricia 1ra. Etapa Lima 12
Tel: (51-1)-3480409
Mobile Phone: (51-1)-999950182
RPM: # 906631 http://www.cabdesperu.com/ info@cabdesperu.com ohthefriends@yahoo.com

----------


## saceco

Necesito ajos deshidratados granulado para exportacion. Favor contactar al 993484913

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Vendo cantidades de productos deshidratados tales como el Olluco, papa, ajos, cebolla, perejil, culantro, Aguaymanto y mucho mas, con diversas presentaciones, como en polvo, hojuelas, etc. contactar al correo.

 Hola Óscar: 
Me están solicitando piña golden y manzana deshidratada. Sobre la manzana, quieren saber qué variedadaes se suelen vender deshidratadas o cuáles son la mejores para ello. Si puedes pásame precios y fichas técnicas al toque para ver si puedo cerrar una venta de esos productos. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## saceco

Hola Oscar:
Estoy buscando ajos deshidratados en rodajas y granulado (no en polvo). Quiero saber si tienes este tipo de ajos o si te puedo llevar el ajo y tu lo deshidratas.
Roberto Sala - SACECO 993484913

----------


## clazarte@levelperu.com

Buenas tardes Oscar, soy representante de una empresa de agroexportacion, estoy interesado en el perejil deshidratado, queremos aproximadamente 1 contenedor cada 40 dias, te dejo mi mail y mi numero si estas interesado, gracias.  clazarte@levelperu.com 996712188

----------


## christianla

Hola oscar, envíame la lista de producto con las que cuentas, precios , presentación , si cuenta con algún certificado. mi correo es info@andinafresh.com
Gracias.

----------


## luisterrazas

Buenas tardes;
Estimado necesito saber los precios , y deseo saber si también deshidratas frutas de ser el caso mándame una lista al siguiente correo para poder negociar.  adancap@hotmail.com 
atte

----------


## eduardo1_munoz

Tengo una planta para deshidratar todo lo que deseen, en las cantidades y volúmenes que requieran, cualquier consulta hacérmela: eduardo1_munoz@hotmail.com o al 977887173

----------

